# How to crystalise honey?



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I just started my first batch of creamed honey using a starter kit. There are some videos here and there that are helpful. Basically, you take either a starter "seed" that helps your honey crystallize very smoothly or you add a store bought supply of creamed honey and add that to your liquid honey. I think the ratio's are 1 part creamed honey to 10 parts liquid honey. Mix well and let sit in a cool area until the honey is "creamed" or "set". My first batch is only a day old so I'll be interested to see what happens in the next week or so.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, check out "natures nectar blog" Jim Kloek has a video he posted on how he makes creamed honey.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

There is a proper temp to have the honey at to speed crystalization but off hand I don't know what it is. It's around (answer in next posts) deg F.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep it in the fridge to promote crystalization. 
Keep it in the freezer to prevent crystalization. 
Keep it at room temp and eat with a spoon!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

55 degrees

Web Search Dyce Method of Cream Honey Production or something like that. Dr. Dyce of Cornell University, deceased.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The closer you are to 57 F the quicker it crystallizes. The more seed is in it (other crystals) the faster it crystallizes. The less moisture, the faster it crystallizes.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

You can add a thermostat controlled switch to a freezer to hold at 57F. I make 500 1 lb tubs at a time which barely fits in our freezer.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, I guess I have been wrong. It does crystalize faster in a refridgerator. As long as that refridgerator is maintained at a 57 degree temperature. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I read about keeping it around 55 degrees and the instruction sheet that I received with my kit said to keep it in the fridge. Trouble was that the fridge was a lot colder than 55 degrees. The garage that the extra fridge is in is around 45F to 55F depending on the time of day so it's all out there on a shelf right now. We'll see......


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I stacked 15 cases of quart jars(2010 yard rent) on my 12" thick concrete floor in my honey house. The cases were stacked in 4 piles and the heat was turned off in the honeyhouse. The bottom cases crystalized and the rest just started. With that observation I would say that it will granulate faster on the floor than sitting up of the floor.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

If you don't thoroughly mix in seed crystals (less than 50 microns size range) it will have a gritty mouth feel. If you are trying to make creamed honey then adding seed is usually necessary. If you have a market for a more grainy honey then no seed is needed.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks to all - I do want to crystalise the honey rather then cremed.
It seems that I need to get an old chest freezer ( our temperature here never goes as low as 55 - 57 F / 13 - 14 C during the day even in winter) and fit a thermostate. On the other hand staking the jars on a cold concrete floor and let nature do the work sounds very tempting. Many thanks.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

You could hold back some crystalized honey in the future and use it as seed to speed up the process.


----------

